# 2012 Outback 250Rs For Sale!



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

The Ideal Perfect Trailer For You!!! $15,900

This 2012 Keystone Outback 250RS Travel Trailer is the complete package and priced to sell!

It is in excellent condition and all appliances and features (heat, air, kitchen appliances, bathroom fixtures, electrical awning, etc.) all work perfectly!

There are two slide-outs: the queen-size bed pushes out back and the dinette area pushes to the side and when these slides are pushed out, it increases the interior of the trailer to become almost the size of a studio apartment!

This trailer also has bunk beds up front, the bottom bunk which can be lifted up and secured to provide incredible, ample storage. It would be easy to store 2-3 bicycles upright in this area! Plus, there is a door on the driver side of the trailer for very easy access to this space from the outside.

Plenty of room to relax in! This trailer rides very well and is easy to pull. It has electric brakes for easy stopping too. There are two entrance doors and the electric awning covers the trailer from front to back.

There is storage on the side and in the back. There is an entire stove and water / shower hose connection that pops out on the side of the trailer between the entrance doors too!

It has a HD-TV, which can be disconnected and brought outside and mounted on the side of the trailer. There are connections for both Cable TV as well as Satellite. There is a roof-mounted antenna to help bring in signals in low-lying areas also.

You must see this trailer to believe how good it is!

Thanks for reading and hope to hear from you soon before this beauty is gone!

MSRP rates as $23,000 but you can have this great trailer for ONLY $15,900.00!!!

Please feel free to contact me with any questions! I can also provide many pictures upon request (I couldn't post pictures here--I keep getting a "server error").

You can reach Mark on: x734-721-2093 or via email: [email protected] or via the Forum here...


----------



## Chris Wence (Mar 11, 2015)

Mark W said:


> The Ideal Perfect Trailer For You!!! $15,900
> 
> This 2012 Keystone Outback 250RS Travel Trailer is the complete package and priced to sell!
> 
> ...


----------

